
VeraCrypt Patches Two Newly-Discovered TrueCrypt Vulnerabilities - david_shaw
https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Release%20Notes
======
xiconfjs
Is VeraCrypt a valid alternative for TrueCrypt? Did anybody audited this piece
of software?

~~~
Relys
TrueCrypt was audited awhile back. It was abandoned by the developer(s?).
VeraCrypt is a fork off of TrueCrypt and a continuation of the software, so I
would assume that the audit for TrueCrypt applies.

